# goats in... forest?



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

We really want to move to the country and there's a house w/ 20+ acres, but they're basically all foresty. The listing agent said she didn't think it would be a good property for horses - much of it is on a steep hill. She thought goats and chickens might work, though. And I know they love to browse but do they need grassy pasture (more clear?!) too, or is forest OK for them?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Forest is the best thing for goats so long as you don't have so many they eat everything.


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup, some of my farm is forest and some is clear pasture. My goats much prefer the forested areas. They'll spend all day in there.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine is half and half. They spend a majority of their time in the woodsy parts.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine are in my woods, too. According to the guy I bought my Dexter heifer from, my woods are perfect for Dexters, too, so if you bought it, you might be able to get a cow, too.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Goats love to eat tree leaves and brambles. Fencing the forest is the hard thing.


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

parttimefarmer said:


> goats love to eat tree leaves and brambles. *fencing the forest is the hard thing*.


 
amen!


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

hmmmm.... yes - hadn't considered how difficult it could be to fence a forest area... there's a fencing thread I should re-read (or several, probably). thanks, all.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

The good thing about fencing the forest is that you probably will not need to dig many holes for fence posts. however, those same trees that can help alleviate fence post holes also tend to get int he way when stretching out the fence wire. Especially, woven wire.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Both of our pasture areas are mostly wooded & our goats love them. It wasn't too bad to fence, we just worked around the tree's. This year we added more on to both pasture areas & one area was pretty thick so the fencing is not exactly run in a straight line but the goats don't care.

We also have alfafa feilds & they do browse in those a couple times a day for awhile as well.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

My property backs up to millions of acres of private and public forest land. The goats stray maybe 30-50 yards in - never farther. It isn't fenced. They don't like being that far away from open land to run to in case of danger.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have not let our goats into our lightly wooded area out of concern they will damage the trees. If they have enought brambles and lower branches to clean off will they leave the trucks/bark alone?
Thanks - Matt


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

My goats love trees. They eat the leaves, pine needles, and small branches, and then strip the bark off the trunks of smaller trees. They don't eat all trees. The love pine, oak, juniper, elm, alder, and cottonwood. I'm sure they would eat fruit trees, too, if I let them. They don't seem to like sumac, tho. If you don't want them to kill the smaller trees, then don't put them out there. Another thing they really love is mistletoe. And the steeper the hillsides, and the more rocky, the better they like it.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

sassafras manor said:


> I have not let our goats into our lightly wooded area out of concern they will damage the trees. If they have enought brambles and lower branches to clean off will they leave the trucks/bark alone?
> Thanks - Matt


They will strip the trees of leaves and fruit, but will not eat the bark unless that's all that's left in my experience.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine eat bark, but we have so many trees that it's not like they strip one tree. We have maples, cedar, fir, hemlock. They mostly eat the maple and cedar.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine prefer to hang out on the pasture and the driveway. We have a huge grove of trees, bushes, bramble everything under the sun and they never go in there on their own. That is where we go for walks so they know whats all out there.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

They won't range if they don't feel safe. They may leave the trees alone for a year and then randomly start strippIng one. There's no telling with goats.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

All we have is forest and this is what we do. We have a permenant enclosure for them for night time and bad weather. It is made up of cattle panels. Then during the day we have electric netting that we fence around the forested parts where we want cleared. It is a little difficult to deal with the electric net in the woods but worth it. I don't have to fence as much and they get lots to eat. I move the fence about twice a month. They LOVE the leaves and such. Mine don't eat grass. As for the bark on the trees, it depends on the kind of tree. Ours wont touch cedar at all but will strip a pine clean away. Mostly they will eat all the vegetation first before going to the bark, except for pine and DOGWOOD. Boy do they love dogwood, they will strip the leaves and bark on those before even looking at anything else. I just watch to see how eaten down it is and move fence when appropriate. We have only done it since spring, but it has worked good for us. When winter comes they will just stay in permenant fence and eat hay.

Tadpole Acres


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They love forests! I have a friend that sets her loose into the forest with her dog every morning. They come back to the barn for feed every night. She just lets them roam. They aren't even fenced or anything.
You would have to send a dog with them for protection from coyotes though.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 18, 2011)

Parttimefarmer said:


> Goats love to eat tree leaves and brambles. Fencing the forest is the hard thing.


I found that out the hard way! I've spent countless hours with a chainsaw trying to create a straight line through my woods. I finally gave up, so now one side is straight down and the rest is all over the place, wherever there is a clear gap... The goats don't care and no one else ever goes back there to see it, but it really bugs the crap out of me knowing my fence isn't straight hahaha...


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> They love forests! I have a friend that sets her loose into the forest with her dog every morning. They come back to the barn for feed every night. She just lets them roam. They aren't even fenced or anything.
> You would have to send a dog with them for protection from coyotes though.


Wow! That's my favorite option yet! Yes, I suppose a good dog would be critical. Wonder if I'd feel nervous, though!? How long has your friend done that, mekasmom?

Our one experience caring for goats involved taking them in an unfenced area on walks and I *loved* seeing them browsing, reaching up for tree leaves and such, but there was also a nice clear pasture and I wasn't sure how essential that was. 

So exciting to think this is a possibility, but we haven't even made an offer yet so I shouldn't get my hopes up too high. I do enjoy learning about goats, though, so thanks, all!!


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

Letting your goats "free range" may work in some places, but unless you have some serious Livestock Guardian Dogs, they wouldn't last long where I live. The mountain lions and bears would eat them up, just like they do the deer, elk calves, and bighorn sheep. And some areas elsewhere in the country are plagued by packs of feral, or just out-of-control, neighborhood dogs. 

In a lot of areas any fence you build has to keep goats in, and dogs out. That's not easy at all. 

I take my goats out to eat wild browse, but stay with them the whole time.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Our goats (and sheep) love the woods. We live on 25 acres mostly wooded. They love elm oak sweetgum and cedar, and the bramble and grape vines. They only eat the bark when they can't reach the leaves anymore. Up until last year I would turn them loose in the woods. We have three pyre that love to roam, but don't really stay up close with the goats when they are out. Probably lack of training on my part. 
Anyway, last year I lost a good little Shetland ewe and an alpine wether that was a pet. We had a cougar move in. We lost lots of smaller animals too. Now we are just adding to our fencing about 600 feet at a time. Its a lot of work and a pain. But helps the dogs stay focused. Doesn't keep the big cat out, but the goats will run for the barn when the dogs bark. If they are loose they just scatter when the dogs go on the defensive. 

I think you will just need to know your goats to know. What works for them and you. I believe that the goat leader and her attitude has a lot to do with how they roam. At least that is what I have observed in my herd as I have changed different girls in and out of the herd. Brought in one jumper a couple of years ago and couldn't keep them in any fence. Got rid of her and they haven't got out since. Go figure! Goats will keep you guessing.

Good luck on your land search.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

thanks again, everyone. gila dog, I've got to learn what predators are nearby. we've had friends hear coyotes out where we might live so I know that would be problematic. I'm reading over on the LGD forum, too.

we've made an offer on the property. will have to wait and see but I'm getting *SO* excited about the possibility of having animals!! we're in a little townhouse right now and country living would be very new to us. If it goes through we'll be thankful for the support of this forum! (I'm honestly thankful now just getting to learn even w/o yet having practical application.)

I've not seen them but wonder if I'm missing any boards that are locale-specific? I'm in northern VA...


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

clothAnnie said:


> thanks again, everyone. gila dog, I've got to learn what predators are nearby. we've had friends hear coyotes out where we might live so I know that would be problematic. I'm reading over on the LGD forum, too.
> 
> we've made an offer on the property. will have to wait and see but I'm getting *SO* excited about the possibility of having animals!! we're in a little townhouse right now and country living would be very new to us. If it goes through we'll be thankful for the support of this forum! (I'm honestly thankful now just getting to learn even w/o yet having practical application.)
> 
> I've not seen them but wonder if I'm missing any boards that are locale-specific? I'm in northern VA...


Good for you! Some people really need to live out in the country with animals. I hope it all works for you.

I have lived that way most of my life, and I have learned that any animals you may have, ie chickens, goats, cows, etc. need a safe and secure place to get out of the weather, be safe from predators, and not be getting out and causing you or your neighbors trouble. I think a barn with different rooms with pens for different animals, and a place to store your feed and other equipment out of the weather, is a basic requirement for having animals. You may be able to free range your critters at times, but they will still need a safe place at night. 

You might want to look into ideas for barns, pens, and fences.


----------

